# Where's Emmet This Month?



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Our railroad tourist is on the move again.  Can you guess where he is?  It looks like a beautiful location!



/portals/0/images/google/06-02-2008-640w.jpg



Find it in Google Earth and give me the coordinates.  First to answer gets a gold star on their forehead.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

At last! One I can actually say that I know!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Victoria Falls on the Zambezi river. Zimbabwe and Zambia share a border here. Coordinates: 17° 55′ 28″ S, 25° 51′ 24″


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe. That's Zimbezi bridge in the lower left. 

Mark


----------



## williameverett (Jun 3, 2008)

Victoria Falls 
17.55.33.78 
25.51.22.14


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow... that one went fast! Aggress with...Victoria Falls


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Victoria Falls, Zambia 
17°55'31.78"S 
25°51'32.33"E


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

too easy , and yes the falls gave it away , congrats on those who picked it out


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK....so where's the RR feature?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Road and rail share the bridge in the lower left, I think.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to a Google Panoramio pic of RR feature 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3980859 

There are others, too.


----------



## rwtaylor2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm not sure why this intriqued me... but I think this is the Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe: 

17 deg 55' 32.16" S 
25 deg 51' 29.48" E 

 ? 

Rick Taylor


----------

